# New ice fishing house..



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

now here is a ice fishing house!!!.....


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

That seems a little excessive don't you think? But I guess when you get old you really can do what ever you want.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those guys probably live somewhere that they can actually park that thing for a few months.

Insane. Pretty nice, though.


----------

